# BOAT RAFFLE - Matagorda Bays CCA



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Fellow 2coolers,

I serve as a board member for the CCA Matagorda Bays Chapter and we are currently selling raffle tickets for our 2018 Boat Raffle.

If you would like to purchase any tickets, please send me a PM/TEXT/Call.

You can also email me at: [email protected]

My contact #: (nine-seven-nine)-two5seven-six5zero8

Raffle information below;

$20 - 1 ticket

$100 - 6 tickets

$300 - 20 tickets


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

y'all can save your money, I just bought the winning ticket!

Seriously though, this is for a great cause and we throw $20 all the time on silly stuff, spend the money and consider it a donation to costal conservation!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm gonna get me some tickets some how!!!!


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Sent you an email for a ticket. If you don't get it feel free to PM me on here.


----------



## Langley224 (Jun 4, 2018)

Just sent a email as well.


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

2coolers,

We are getting close to June 28th and the WINNER of this new boat!

Let me know if you need tickets!!!

-Chris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cap'nCKing2018 (Apr 16, 2018)

*who won?*

Who won the boat?


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

*Boat*

My phone hasn't rang so I'm guessing it wasn't me


----------



## Cap'nCKing2018 (Apr 16, 2018)

*who won?*

You always wonder if these things are rigged!

Tell us who won!!


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

who won


----------

